# Obamacare premiums skyrocketing 78%!



## Votto (Oct 30, 2014)

Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times

Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.

Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmmmmm.

I wonder what the whole story is?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 30, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> I wonder what the whole story is?


Premiums are skyrocketing for those who still have policies.  Those without will find themselves getting subsidies, which will probably be ruled illegal, and they will have to pay the penalty and go without insurance.  Those remaining will find themselves with fewer options for doctors and hospitals and will be lucky to escape the death panels if they have an appendicities.
That's most of it.
And Obama and the Democrats are secretly laughing at rubes like you who bought into their bullshit.  They're exempt,r emember?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 30, 2014)

Not surprised.


----------



## FrenchDonut (Oct 30, 2014)

How is Obama performing as President?

How is Barack Obama Performing as President 

Check out the results and share your view.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> How is Obama performing as President?
> 
> How is Barack Obama Performing as President
> 
> ...



You must be joking.


----------



## FrenchDonut (Oct 30, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > How is Obama performing as President?
> ...



No Joking, you can see the results.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> How is Obama performing as President?
> 
> How is Barack Obama Performing as President
> 
> ...



Post all the facts you want. RWs love being ignorant. They even brag that they won't look at anything but limbaugh/alex jones and faux.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...


Of what?  College dorm basket weaving majors?

That chart is about as phoney as it gets.


----------



## FrenchDonut (Oct 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > How is Obama performing as President?
> ...



It's a fairly even spread of results so far, on a small sample size at the moment.


----------



## FrenchDonut (Oct 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The actual website displays the list of votes with user messages. Not too bad if you ask me and looks legitimate.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...




Yep.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...



No, I see nothing but an obscure forum poll thread, which means jack as far as this thread is concerned.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...



Oh man. You are a troll...


----------



## Wolfstrike (Oct 30, 2014)

who would have thought forcing people to buy a service would result in higher prices?


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?



First of all, you attempt to scare everyone with that number, 78.  If you read the article, it states that is the most anyone saw their premiums increase.  BTW, those increases tended to involve younger people who were paying next to nothing for insurance to begin with. Now they pay double next to nothing.  Yes, overall premiums have increased.  But I realize how much you wish that insurance companies only had to insure healthy people.  I mean why should they insure people who will actually use the insurance?  I think we should go back to the way it was, when my insurance company denied me coverage for a pre-existing condition, even though I had been covered for the previous 25 years.  Yup, if you're sick, you shouldn't be able to purchase healthy insurance.  In fact, as soon as you enter the hospital for any potential illness, your insurance company should be able to stop your coverage immediately.  God forbid that a healthy person might have to pay for your illness.  We live in a nation of dumb and dumber, and we get it from both sides, only I think the dumbest of all are from the right because they are supposed to be intelligent enough to know better.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 30, 2014)

There is really nothing left to say.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...


Sample size of what?  Kindergartners?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

OP= BS. The premiums they actually pay have not increased, but their insurance quality sure has. Pubs have to lie about everything. Hater dupes are just that...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...



You do understand that is not a scientific poll and less than 50 people have voted in it, right?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> OP= BS. The premiums they actually pay have not increased



Yeah, they have, dipshit.  Mine went up this year and I've already been told they're going up next year.  I have relatives whose premiums have increased a few hundred dollars a month.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> There is really nothing left to say.


They will, stupid, just not immediately, especially since Pubs and their crony insurers are ruining competition in red states and areas. You are a brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 30, 2014)

No need to be rude. I was just reporting on what Obama said. I'll leave the justifications and excuses to you and others.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OP= BS. The premiums they actually pay have not increased
> ...


Interesting anecdote- Probably your policy sucked and you live in a red state.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Nobody said they would go down, except in comparison to costs without ACA.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

The whole point of ACA is to have subsidies to make insurance affordable- so making a headline like the OP based on not including those subsidies is total Pubcrappe, for hater dupes and liars ONLY.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> No need to be rude. I was just reporting on what Obama said. I'll leave the justifications and excuses to you and others.


Sorry- see sig last line.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Nevada?  Not overly red.  Couldn't possibly be that you just don't know what the fuck you're talking about, right?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

And in your clip, Obama said "when it's fully implemented"...by 2016, hopefully- when competition is full and transparent.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Nobody said they would go down, except in comparison to costs without ACA.



Yeah, actually they did, so either you're a liar or you're incredibly ignorant.  Which is it?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


If it's red, you can be sure Pubs and their corrupt insurer cronies are screwing it up...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 30, 2014)

Employer Mandate...


----------



## JFK_USA (Oct 30, 2014)

Washington Times? Must be legit.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said they would go down, except in comparison to costs without ACA.
> ...


Link, misinformed dingbat? WHEN FULLY IMPLEMENTED. Here in NY, they have gone down in many cases.


----------



## Votto (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said they would go down, except in comparison to costs without ACA.
> ...



Those on the left are one of three things.
1.  Insane.
2.  Idiots
3.  Pathological liars.



May they all burn in Hades.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

And insurer cutoffs are now ZERO, and bankruptcies approaching that...


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...


Pea rained you mean fake charts mean nothing


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Votto said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


ALL taken out of context, brainwashed zombies.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

In five years, when fully implemented, that will be true, adhd infotainment chumps.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > How is Obama performing as President?
> ...


Post all the facts you want but somehow you're ignorant for actually believing those facts. All you need to do is ignore the facts and keep believing in the unicorn fairy tale your premiums will drop and it will all work out just fine.

I'm still looking for my 2500 a year savings, on a plan I can keep if I like and the doctor I can keep if I like. Period. That was the promise of obiecare was it not?

The facts are you pay more for plan you don't need or want for a doctor you don't know and you spend about another 3k for that.

Those are the facts. And you want us all to ignore that?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> In five years, when fully implemented, that will be true, adhd infotainment chumps.


So in five years I will get to save 2500 bucks a year? How is that even possible?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

AzMike said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...


He said WHEN FULLY IMPLEMENTED at the very least. Already you're guaranteed with an annual cap...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Under Booosh, health costs doubled in eight years, and hospital plans were changing people's doctors. In 5 years, you will save $2500 over what you would have paid without it...that's the part your bs propaganda film clips leave out...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> How is Obama performing as President?
> 
> How is Barack Obama Performing as President
> 
> ...



Oh my!  50 whole votes!  End of the discussion, obama is da bomb.  Fer shurrrre.  

The 'outstanding' comments read like the worn out talking points they are.  Baaaaaaaa.


----------



## Votto (Oct 30, 2014)

AzMike said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...



Don't forget the promise that if you liked your plan, you can keep your plan.

Don't forget the promise that Obama would not raise taxes on the Middle Class and sold Obamacare as anything but a tax.  Justice Roberts changed it into a tax to make it somewhat Constitutional, making Obamacare the largest tax increase on the Middle class in US history.


----------



## Votto (Oct 30, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> How is Obama performing as President?
> 
> How is Barack Obama Performing as President
> 
> ...



If Obama is sooo popular, why then are people in his own party walking out on him when he goes to campaign for his fellow democrats?  In fact, why are so many democrats not asking for his help to campaign?

I laughed my arse off when a democrat running in Kentucky was asked if she voted for Obama and she refused to answer.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


It's been five years. And somehow this disaster you support is going to get better because government control is going to make that happen?

Obiecare is some guy telling a  girl if you suck my dick I swear I won't cum in your mouth. Yet you seem to want her to keep sucking after getting mouthfull after mouthfull.

Once this law is fully implemented she may have to swallow twice. At least.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Democrats blew this upcoming election by not running on their record.  They allowed Republicans to dictate the conversation, which was mostly lies.  In one state after another, Republicans running for re-election are running on records of job growth and creation while at the same exact time telling everyone that the economy is a mess because of Obama and the Democrats.  How Democrats screwed this up is beyond me, but they did.


----------



## Votto (Oct 30, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...



This is what Robert Reich said about health care before Obama was even elected.

Essentially, Robert says that whoever is running for president is going to have to lie in order to give us what we have today.

This is why politicians need to lie, it is because in order to sell the progressive agenda, they need to in order to maintain power.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

AzMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Please. No, it will get better because of transparent competition in the exchanges. It's already happened in Dem states and areas...and it just started in January, sorta lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Votto said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > How is Obama performing as President?
> ...


Because lots of people believe the Pubcrappe, our media in general suqs, and there are plenty of racists...


----------



## Listening (Oct 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



My dead grandmother could do better than this.


----------



## Listening (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> OP= BS. The premiums they actually pay have not increased, but their insurance quality sure has. Pubs have to lie about everything. Hater dupes are just that...



Would you please do us all a favor and move to Cuba.

The country could do with one less massive dumbass like yourself.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Not going anywhere, hater dupe. Where ya been?


----------



## Listening (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Not going anywhere, hater dupe. Where ya been?



Out helping to win the senate back for the GOP and preparing to go to support someone who can clean up the mess our Affirmative Action Failure of a POTUS has made.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 30, 2014)

Nothing will happen till 2016 anyway. Just more disfunction, maybe Senate Bengazi hearings...and ACA getting more obviously a success...


----------



## Listening (Oct 30, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Nothing will happen till 2016 anyway. Just more disfunction, maybe Senate Bengazi hearings...and ACA getting more obviously a success...



ACA is becoming more unpopular daily.  

But you keep living in your wet dream world.


----------



## AntiParty (Oct 30, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?



Probably not Kaiser Permanente, (R)ight?  <----
That's Capitalism in America today. Buy a politician, monopolize the industry and tell the people they are poor because of taxation, not wages. NOT THAT DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND.

Kaiser Permanente(one of Obama's top 10 donors on the campaign)


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Actually, better all the time. And already guaranteed, and annual caps. No more cutoffs, few bankruptcies. It suqs in red states...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

The more people know, the more they like it. Our media suqs, a disgrace.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 31, 2014)

Even Obama said he made a mistake when he insisted that you could keep your doctor with Obamacare and yet we still have people insisting that he told the truth. LOL! Gotta love it!
One  also has to love all the caveats the Obama defenders are now making up in an attempt to justify the rise in premiums.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Even Obama said he made a mistake when he insisted that you could keep your doctor with Obamacare and yet we still have people insisting that he told the truth. LOL! Gotta love it!
> One  also has to love all the caveats the Obama defenders are now making up in an attempt to justify the rise in premiums.



*Even Obama said he made a mistake when he insisted that you could keep your doctor with Obamacare and yet we still have people insisting that he told the truth. LOL! Gotta love it!*

--LOL


----------



## Claudette (Oct 31, 2014)

Wolfstrike said:


> who would have thought forcing people to buy a service would result in higher prices?


 
My costs are going  up by 30% all because of the ACA.

One has to wonder just who that POS is affordable for besides all those we taxpayers will be forced to subsidize.

Covering all those with preexisting conditions is going to be payed for by higher costs for everyone else.

Not a good trade off in my book because I'm not interested in bankrolling someone elses life for em.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

You had a scam policy if you got really ill, you live in a red state with no competition in the exchange, prices doubled on average just under Booosh so this is nothing new.All experts who aren't paid off say the cost curve has already gone down, and will continue- it's just not a big lie blared endlessly by lying Pubs and loudmouth hater dupes...

Link for Obama admitting he was wrong?

Thanks for all the out of context 4 second clips- but he often said "when fully implemented", "down the road", etc etc. PFFFFT!


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> You had a scam policy if you got really ill, you live in a red state with no competition in the exchange, prices doubled on average just under Booosh so this is nothing new.All experts who aren't paid off say the cost curve has already gone down, and will continue- it's just not a big lie blared endlessly by lying Pubs and loudmouth hater dupes...
> 
> Link for Obama admitting he was wrong?
> 
> Thanks for all the out of context 4 second clips- but he often said "when fully implemented", "down the road", etc etc. PFFFFT!



Hey asshole....take a look....

Not only did the political benefits that Democrats thought the 2010 law would eventually bring them not materialize,* opposition has only grown, according to an analysis of multiple polls taken between 2010 and last month. “There have been backlashes, but never like this,” *said Robert Blendon, a professor at the Harvard School of Public Health and co-author of the analysis released Wednesday by the New England Journal of Medicine. That backlash doesn’t appear directed at the mechanics of the law but at its underlying core principle. *Only 47 percent of Americans agree that it’s the government’s job to make sure everyone has health coverage, down from 69 percent in 2006, the analysis found*. That shift is particularly pronounced among likely voters. Of those who are most likely to show up at the polls on Nov. 4, one in four believe in this principle.

Confirmed Obamacare is Hurting Democrats - Guy Benson


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> You had a scam policy if you got really ill, you live in a red state with no competition in the exchange, prices doubled on average just under Booosh so this is nothing new.All experts who aren't paid off say the cost curve has already gone down, and will continue- it's just not a big lie blared endlessly by lying Pubs and loudmouth hater dupes...
> 
> Link for Obama admitting he was wrong?
> 
> Thanks for all the out of context 4 second clips- but he often said "when fully implemented", "down the road", etc etc. PFFFFT!



Scam Policy = We can't explain why we took you off a good policy that was cheaper and put you on something more expensive when we  told you the program would save you 2500 a year.....we've never proven they were scams and up until the time we kicked everyone off we never mentioned them......

You are one stupid moron.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Actually, better all the time. And already guaranteed, and annual caps. No more cutoffs, few bankruptcies. It suqs in red states...



Confirmed Obamacare is Hurting Democrats - Guy Benson

Not only did the political benefits that Democrats thought the 2010 law would eventually bring them not materialize,* opposition has only grown, according to an analysis of multiple polls taken between 2010 and last month. “There have been backlashes, but never like this,” *said Robert Blendon, a professor at the Harvard School of Public Health and co-author of the analysis released Wednesday by the New England Journal of Medicine. That backlash doesn’t appear directed at the mechanics of the law but at its underlying core principle. *Only 47 percent of Americans agree that it’s the government’s job to make sure everyone has health coverage, down from 69 percent in 2006, the analysis found*. That shift is particularly pronounced among likely voters. Of those who are most likely to show up at the polls on Nov. 4, one in four believe in this principle.

Quit sucking Obama's dick.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 31, 2014)

ACA state exchanges



> By contrast, *the average premium increase across all reporting states is 5.9% *and the average premium is $382.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 31, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?


It's the Washington TImes.  An extremely biased partisan hack media organ.

Being hacks, they sought out the narrowest and highest examples they could find, and then dipshits like you write topic titles that make it sound like ALL premiums are jumping by 78%.

Of course, anyone with a modicum of common sense knows the topic title is manufactured bullshit for the consumption of rubes.

As my previous post shows, the average increase is 5.9%.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ACA state exchanges
> 
> 
> 
> > By contrast, *the average premium increase across all reporting states is 5.9% *and the average premium is $382.



The OP isn't using the same frame of reference.  

Still it would be good to know what increases  these are making reference too....2014 vs 2013 ?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

5.9%? So already the cost curve has come down from Booosh years, when it averaged 12%. And no more cutoffs and bankruptcies. Thanks- you're a peach.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> 5.9%? So already the cost curve has come down from Booosh years, when it averaged 12%. And no more cutoffs and bankruptcies. Thanks- you're a peach.



And you'll suck on anything that tells you what you want to hear.

I don't hear Obama  talking about our 2500 a year anymore.

Suck on that.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeeebus our media suqs. Librul my ass...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

So do Democrats....all they do is improve the lot of Americans and the world...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

But they let Pub con men, hypocrites, and a-holes control the conversation...


----------



## g5000 (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> 5.9%? So already the cost curve has come down from Booosh years, when it averaged 12%. And no more cutoffs and bankruptcies. Thanks- you're a peach.


Actually, the average increase was about 3% before ObamaCare was enacted.

ACA Impact on Per Capita Cost of Health Care


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

g5000 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > 5.9%? So already the cost curve has come down from Booosh years, when it averaged 12%. And no more cutoffs and bankruptcies. Thanks- you're a peach.
> ...



Did you mean after ?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

So, more like 7% under Boosh....who the hell's in charge here lol. One thing for sure only: Pubs, Fox, Rush, WashTimes, etc etc are FOS. So, hater dupes too...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 31, 2014)

So reconcile this with the OP's claim in the title:

*SUPERINTENDENT LAWSKY ANNOUNCES SETTING OF 2015 HEALTH INSURANCE RATES FOR NEW YORK, INCLUDING RATES FOR HEALTH BENEFITS EXCHANGE*
*Individual Rates for 2015 Will Continue to Be More than 50 Percent Lower on Average than Before Establishment of the Health Exchange*

*DFS Reduced Insurers' Overall Proposed Rate Increases By More Than Half*

Press Release - September 4 2014 Superintendent Lawsky Announces Setting Of 2015 Health Insurance Rates For New York Including Rates For Health Benefits Exchange


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

All of which our librul media doesn't report...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

And another disgraceful RW BS thread bites the dust...where'd the hater dupes go lol?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> You had a scam policy if you got really ill, you live in a red state with no competition in the exchange, prices doubled on average just under Booosh so this is nothing new.All experts who aren't paid off say the cost curve has already gone down, and will continue- it's just not a big lie blared endlessly by lying Pubs and loudmouth hater dupes...
> 
> Link for Obama admitting he was wrong?
> 
> Thanks for all the out of context 4 second clips- but he often said "when fully implemented", "down the road", etc etc. PFFFFT!



  I don't care that you are drowning in a pool of long debunked fallacies, two year old  talking points and creative math, but you should really try watching the news sometimes. Seriously, how do you not know that Obama apologized for being wrong?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ACA state exchanges
> 
> 
> 
> > By contrast, *the average premium increase across all reporting states is 5.9% *and the average premium is $382.


OP=bs


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 31, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?



So, you're basing your assumptions on the Moonie Times?  Maybe you should broaden your information base.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?


Don't mince words. Tell them what you really think....


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > You had a scam policy if you got really ill, you live in a red state with no competition in the exchange, prices doubled on average just under Booosh so this is nothing new.All experts who aren't paid off say the cost curve has already gone down, and will continue- it's just not a big lie blared endlessly by lying Pubs and loudmouth hater dupes...
> ...


We were talking about the $2500 saving  "when fully implemented"....

On this one, he should have said "if you knew your plan suqed" and "weren't a Pub/insurer dupe". And insurance plans/hospital networks have been taking away your doctor for years...

5.9% rise is NOTHING for guaranteed care, annual caps, and no more losing everything you have. Our media suqs. They should try journalism...


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 31, 2014)

Whenever I go to the HC website and run the numbers for myself the estimate has increased. When I honestly and accurately state my income and address the estimated monthly payment is so far above what I can afford I just shake my head in sadness.
There is nothing affordable in this plan unless you're jobless and destitute and can have the federal government subsidize all or part of your cost. That makes it a welfare plan not a healthcare insurance plan.
The only way I can afford to sign up for Obama care is to lie and say I earn less than I do. It appears that my government would prefer that I go on a welfare plan rather than take care of myself.
That's not America.....


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Rambunctious said:


> Whenever I go to the HC website and run the numbers for myself the estimate has increased. When I honestly and accurately state my income and address the estimated monthly payment is so far above what I can afford I just shake my head in sadness.
> There is nothing affordable in this plan unless you're jobless and destitute and can have federal government subsidized all or part of your cost. That makes it a welfare plan not a healthcare insurance plan.
> The only way I can afford to sign up for Obama care is to lie and say I earn less than I do. It appears that my government would prefer that I go on a welfare plan rather than take care of myself.
> That's not America.....


Are you able to get a subsidy? My doctor didn't know about them March 2014...lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

Look on the bright side obama supporters one day it will all come down and you will not have to defend obamacarelie anymore, that is if you live and are alive the week after the fall.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I go to the HC website and run the numbers for myself the estimate has increased. When I honestly and accurately state my income and address the estimated monthly payment is so far above what I can afford I just shake my head in sadness.
> ...


Subsidy paid for by the TAX PAYERS you dumb fuck.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Wanna bet? Only total hater dupes want to repeal...30%


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Duh- And a great deal for them in comparison to our ER care/die in the gutter/go bankrupt and lose everything Pub plan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Wanna bet? Only total hater dupes want to repeal...30%


The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that 41% of Likely U.S. Voters have a favorable opinion of the health care law, while 53% view it unfavorably. This includes 16% who have a Very Favorable view versus 38% with a Very Unfavorable one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You are a fucking liar unless you are including illegals


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup, 30% want to repeal it, 20% want single payer.

Pubs are liars, you are duped, I am right.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

11 facts about the Affordable Care Act - The Washington Post
www.washingtonpost.com/.../11-facts-about-the-aff...
The Washington Post
Jun 24, 2012 - This calculator from the Kaiser Family Foundation will let you see the ... The law is expected to spend a bit over $1 trillion in the next 10 years. ... which fall on Medicare -- and tax increases are expected to either save or raise a ...
Study: Obamacare could save US businesses $3.25 trillion ...
www.wsws.org/en/articles/.../obam-m07.html
World Socialist Web Site
May 7, 2014 - A new study finds that the Affordable Care Act (ACA) will save US businesses $3.25 trillion through 2025, largely through ending ...
Updated Estimates of the Effects of the Insurance Coverage ...
Updated Estimates of the Effects of the Insurance Coverage Provisions of the Affordable Care Act April 2014 Congressional Budget Office
Congressional Budget Office
Apr 14, 2014 - ... of the ACA's insurance coverage provisions—to $1.4 trillion over the ... CBO and JCT now estimate that the ACA's coverage provisions will ...
CBO's Estimate of the Net Budgetary Impact of the ...
CBO s Estimate of the Net Budgetary Impact of the Affordable Care Act s Health Insurance Coverage Provisions Has Not Changed Much Over Time Congressional Budget Office
Congressional Budget Office
May 14, 2013 - Taking the coverage provisions and other provisions together, CBO and JCT have estimated that the ACA will reduce deficits over the next 10 ...

Johnson exaggerates by describing the $1 trillion as “middle-income tax increases,” and he ignores the fact that the legislation will help millions of middle-income taxpayers buy insurance.

Let’s first look at who will pay most of the health care tab, which falls heavily on businesses and upper-income individual taxpayers.

The CBO letter to Boehner shows about $318 billion — a third of the $1 trillion in net revenues — would come from tax increases on upper-income taxpayers to help fund Medicare. (See Table 2, “Additional Hospital Insurance Tax.”) Beginning Jan. 1, taxpayers started paying an additional 0.9 percent Medicare tax on income above $200,000 (for individuals) and $250,000 (for families), and a 3.8 percent tax on investment earnings above those thresholds.

In addition to upper-income taxpayers, the law will impose new taxes and fees on businesses — particularly in the health care field. Another $165 billion in new revenue would come from an annual fee on drug manufacturers ($34.2 billion), a 2.3 percent excise tax on manufacturers and importers of some medical devices ($29.1 billion), and an annual fee on health insurance providers ($101.7 billion). (The revenue estimates for each industry come from a June 2012 JCT report used by the CBO for its report.)

In addition, the CBO says businesses that do not offer health insurance for their employees are expected to pay $106 billion in penalties over the 10-year period.

Those six provisions total $589 billion over 10 years. Two other changes in the business tax code push the total to more than $600 billion — about half of the $1.2 trillion in total new revenues.

This is not to say that some middle-income taxpayers won’t pay to help finance the expansion of health care for millions of Americans.

The CBO estimates that the law will raise about $106 billion from penalties on individuals who fail to buy insurance — the so-called “individual mandate.”
GOP Budget Revives 'Obamacare' Claims - FactCheck.org
GOP Budget Revives 8216 Obamacare 8217 Claims
FactCheck.org
Mar 12, 2013 - The nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office says repealing the law will “reduce revenues by $1 trillion between 2013 and 2022,” meaning it ...
Deficit-Reducing Health Care Reform | The White House
The White House › The Administration
White House
In short, coverage expansion in the Affordable Care Act will benefit the nation's ... saving more than $200 billion over 10 years and more than $1 trillion in the ...
►
New study says Obamacare will save the government a lot ...
www.dailykos.com/.../-New-study-says-Obamacare-will-save-t...
Daily Kos
Oct 23, 2013 - That means the government will be saving money—a lot of ... Lower than projected premiums under the Affordable Care Act will ..... It is certainly in the trillions -----each year ----- Plus it would improve the health outcomes.
The Top Five Myths About the Affordable Care Act | the 2×2 ...
the2x2project.org/the-top-five-myths-about-the-affordable-care-act/
Myth #3: It's Going to Plunge Us Into More Debt and Cost Us Trillions ... In fact, the Congressional Budget Office projects the ACA will save us money and cut the .


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Yup, 30% want to repeal it, 20% want single payer.
> 
> Pubs are liars, you are duped, I am right.


That's a lie


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ACA state exchanges
> 
> 
> 
> > By contrast, *the average premium increase across all reporting states is 5.9% *and the average premium is $382.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Hhttp://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2014/05/11/cnn-poll-should-obamacare-be-kept-or-repealed/

Hardly, Pub dupe.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=8qvHp53G-IymCBEnMns2zg&bvm=bv.78677474,d.cWc


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

''According to the poll, 61% want Congress to leave the Affordable Care Act alone (12%) or make some changes to the law in an attempt to make it work better (49%).

Thirty-eight percent of those questioned say the law should be repealed and replaced with a completely different system (18%) or say the measure should be repealed, with Americans going back to the system in place before the law was implemented (20%).

Two other surveys conducted earlier this year – Kaiser Family Foundation in April and National Public Radio in March – also indicated majority support for keeping and improving the law. Two others, (NBC News/Wall Street Journal in April and ABC News/Washington Post in March), suggested Americans were divided on whether to keep the measure or repeal it.

As expected, there is a wide partisan divide, with nearly nine in 10 Democrats saying the law should be kept as is, or improved. That number drops to 55% among independents and 38% among Republicans. More than six in 10 Republicans want the measure repealed.''


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

The improvement most people want turns out to be getting Pubs and their insurer cronies to cooperate and stop blocking it...


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 31, 2014)

just wait until this HC law really shows it's true colors. The cost will be so unaffordable it will have the nation screaming for national single payer. Just the way it was designed.  We all will be unhappy then. Obama has done great harm with this bill and I believe it was intentional.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Very scary, Pub dupe. lol

OP- Totals BS. This is for young people only, and of course without counting subsidies that make the rise negligible.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

Some Doctors Limit Obamacare Patients Kaiser Health News

Some health plans purchased on government insurance exchanges pay physicians less, so doctors are limiting the number of new patients they take with such coverage, reports USA Today. Meanwhile, a Kansas doctor sets up a boutique practice to avoid insurance hassles, and Reno, Nev., copes with a big surge in Medicaid enrollment.

********************

Yep, real popular.

How about some stats on whose still not isured.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Very scary, Pub dupe. lol
> 
> OP- Totals BS. This is for young people only, and of course without counting subsidies that make the rise negligible.



Mosey over to the Obamacare failure thread and read the hundreds of links as to why this is no better than what comes out a cows ass.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Pure Pubcrappe- just like this OP...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 31, 2014)

Who only got 78 percent? I'm jealous. My rates more than tripled.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Pure Pubcrappe- just like this OP...



Anything that goes against your Affirmative Action Failure Hero.....

I understand....the truth is hard to take.

Move to Cuba......asshole.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

The fact is a 5.9% rise, even including screwed up red states.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> The fact is a 5.9% rise, even including screwed up red states.



You don't even know what that chart is saying.

Moron.

How many people still don't have insurance.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Who only got 78 percent? I'm jealous. My rates more than tripled.


liar


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Who only got 78 percent? I'm jealous. My rates more than tripled.
> ...



Yeah, you know it can't be true because you Affirmative Action Failure told you he'd save us all 2,500/year.

Keep your fingers stuck in your ears and your head stuck in your ass.  

You seem smarter that way.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Listening said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is a 5.9% rise, even including screwed up red states.
> ...


Mainly poor people in red states. Mindless obstruction.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

Listening said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


"WHEN FULLY IMPLEMENTED", hater dupe.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



*OK, WHO LET THE VILLAGE IDIOT OUT?*


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ACA state exchanges
> 
> 
> 
> > By contrast, *the average premium increase across all reporting states is 5.9% *and the average premium is $382.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Even Obama said he made a mistake when he insisted that you could keep your doctor with Obamacare and yet we still have people insisting that he told the truth. LOL! Gotta love it!
> One  also has to love all the caveats the Obama defenders are now making up in an attempt to justify the rise in premiums.


"WHEN FULLY IMPLEMENTED", MORON.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know whose the bigger nutter franco or ed the liar.


----------



## Listening (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Even Obama said he made a mistake when he insisted that you could keep your doctor with Obamacare and yet we still have people insisting that he told the truth. LOL! Gotta love it!
> ...



But they keep delaying full implementation.

Wow...you are stupid.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 31, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Who only got 78 percent? I'm jealous. My rates more than tripled.



Then post the state you're in and which policy you have and from whom.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 31, 2014)

Obamacare Rate Hikes Triple Your Monthly Cost Says AMAC - AMAC Inc. AMAC Inc.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 31, 2014)

Odd, mine and everyone I know have stayed put.  GOP lies are so transparent....


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 31, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Odd, mine and everyone I know have stayed put.  GOP lies are so transparent....



Post who your carrier is, your coverage and deductible and their phone # and I'll call them to check it out!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Obama...........I had to drop my Insurance through the employer as it went up through the fucking roof.

While I'm at it, FUCK YOU OBAMA.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Odd, mine and everyone I know have stayed put.  GOP lies are so transparent....


So you think all this is a lie? Can I have your carriers phone number so I can get your insurgence coverage?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 31, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, mine and everyone I know have stayed put.  GOP lies are so transparent....
> ...



Don't hold your breath!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 31, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


No really I want his carrier so I can get the same coverage.
I think everybody should be asking him the same thing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 31, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > How is Obama performing as President?
> ...


I must of missed that, could you please provide a link?


----------



## 1776 (Oct 31, 2014)

That was the plan.....drive up premiums then say socialized medicine will solve the problem.

Create a problem then say you have the fix which is even worse....


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 31, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



That sounds legit to him, of course he is still in middle school. 50 people is like a whole classroom.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe if someone would just post some evidence that Obamacare exchange premiums are going up 78% from 2014 to 2015 it would help.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 31, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?


GFY


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 31, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Maybe if someone would just post some evidence that Obamacare exchange premiums are going up 78% from 2014 to 2015 it would help.


You can't this close to the election....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 31, 2014)

Perhaps you Obama boot lickers can explain why they don't issue the new rate structure is after the election..................

Should have been this month which is 12 MONTHS TO A YEAR ............

Instead of the new 13 MONTH TIME PERIOD...................

You fuckers forget how to count again........................


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 31, 2014)

The article is actually an old story.  They're back to comparing pre-ACA junk policies to ACA compliant policies.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 31, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Perhaps you Obama boot lickers can explain why they don't issue the new rate structure is after the election..................
> 
> Should have been this month which is 12 MONTHS TO A YEAR ............
> 
> ...



I posted NY's exchange rates for 2015, dumbass.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 31, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you Obama boot lickers can explain why they don't issue the new rate structure is after the election..................
> ...


Up yours.........that exchange was showing releasing after the election bozo..........

Again, you turkeys need to remember that a year is made up of 12 months..............

Numb nuts.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

OP- Total bs. 78% for young people without including subsidies lol. And 5.9 per cent is the rise on average- even including all fecked up red states.Move!!


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## francoHFW (Oct 31, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ACA state exchanges
> ...


total bs as always, dupes...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

your clip is just more bs....the Manhattan Institute is the lying hypocrite Koch Bros...


----------



## AntiParty (Nov 1, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?



You bring up a good point. But you don't seem to get your own point. It is called...........PRICE GOUGING!

Let's take one step back..........Did you see the price gouging at an Insurance level??

Imagine what happens when you die!? Turns out the beer and chips at your sports game, the popcorn and soda at your movie can't shake a stick at the proce gouging of a Funeral Home. "Well, I have to pay it. It's just what it costs. "


----------



## AntiParty (Nov 1, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?



New Data Some Hospitals Set Charges at 10 Times their Costs National Nurses United

2 seconds of study. didn't even read it, really don't have to. I know America.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Obamacare has ended price gouging and scams of insurers, and is working on the hospitals. You really ought to read a news paper...


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

What did Obama think Obamacare would do? Work?  lead to a public option with a split congress?  What a political moron.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Obamacare has ended price gouging and scams of insurers, and is working on the hospitals. You really ought to read a news paper...



You fucking idiot....
Over 214 000 Doctors Opt Out of Obamacare Exchanges CNS News


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

As he always said, ADHD hater dupes, "AFTER FULL IMPLEMENTATION". It already works in blue states, dingbats.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

CNS? Read something lol...


----------



## AntiParty (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> What did Obama think Obamacare would do? Work?  lead to a public option with a split congress?  What a political moron.



I'm guessing he thought he would make Kaiser Permanente proud. They were a top donor to his campaign.

OH! YOU STILL THINK POLITICIANS THINK.........how cute.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > What did Obama think Obamacare would do? Work?  lead to a public option with a split congress?  What a political moron.
> ...



Only reps on the right.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> What did Obama think Obamacare would do? Work?  lead to a public option with a split congress?  What a political moron.


He expected it to work, and it is, even in poor old red states.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > What did Obama think Obamacare would do? Work?  lead to a public option with a split congress?  What a political moron.
> ...



No it isn't.  How does a $600 a month premium work with a 6000 deductible?  FYI, that's after the subsidy.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

It also pushes people onto medicaid who shouldn't qualify for it.  LOL...  One big giant turd.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 1, 2014)

How does 1/4 of all doctors in America opting OUT of Obumacare work?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Premiums have gone up 5.9% on average, dingbats"

ACA state exchanges
ACA state exchanges
ACA state exchanges


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Medicaid beats the hell out of nothing. And costs us about the same


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> How does 1/4 of all doctors in America opting OUT of Obumacare work?


RW fantasy, Pub dupe. CNS really? lol


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Premiums have gone up 5.9% on average, dingbats"
> 
> ACA state exchanges
> ACA state exchanges
> ACA state exchanges



The average price in Ohio for Obamacare Gold, silver and bronze plans are average $800 a month here in Ohio.  Not in anyway $373.00.  Wrong again. That's after the subsidy. Without it it's over $1100


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


$6000 is also the cap on annual money from you- no more losing everything. Plus preventive care is almost free...OK?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > How does 1/4 of all doctors in America opting OUT of Obumacare work?
> ...



Hey, NeoLib dupe...

Nearly 1 4 of doctors may opt out of Obamacare exchanges in 2015 Hot Air


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Premiums have gone up 5.9% on average, dingbats"
> ...


So no subsidy for you? Congrats on your success.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Medicaid beats the hell out of nothing. And costs us about the same



How many doctors take medicaid do you think?  I know many people that have it and can't find a private doctor anyware to take it.  They usually have to go to the slums to find one.  Oh, and doctors are abandoning private practices and are grouping together to stay in business.  My Podiatrist sent me a letter a month ago saying he's closing his practice "due to Obamacare."  Exact words.


----------



## AntiParty (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...



So you think the Tea Party and Libertarians are politicians without financial Influence? You don't question how they got their funding to be politicians? DO YOU QUESTION ANYTHING?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


"MAY" now? lol RW fantasy.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



See my edit.  That pricing is "after" the subsidy.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Medicaid beats the hell out of nothing. And costs us about the same
> ...


So what else is new? Your podiatrist is a Pub dupe functional moron...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


And another Questionable source...

IWF - 200 000 Doctors Opt Out of ObamaCare


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



Politicians in congress have to think.  They are apart of committees and have to comprehend what's going on even if there view differ.  I don't care how they get elected.  We all know we need campaign finance reform or a limit on dollars used and the elimination of those organizations that can accept unlimited donations on a candidates behalf.  That's beside the point.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



No, he's a SMART "business owner."


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

Vigal you have a point only on the presidency.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


Congrats on your success. Health care is expensive. But "when fully implemented" it will continue to improve. The old system was an overpriced, growing FASTER mess. Now we will have transparent competition, people paying what they can, and preventive care instead of horrors and 750k bankruptcies for people WITH insurance...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


So what was the problem beside fear mongering BULLSHIT? tyvm


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Medicaid beats the hell out of nothing. And costs us about the same
> ...


Most counties are now getting clinics with doctors who take medicaid, Yup- that's O-Care.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



No the out of pocket maximum which is what you meant to say which is my yearly max I will spend is over $15,000.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  Here in Ohio prior to Obamacare a healthy individual of 50 years old which has higher rates due to age could get a 500.00 deductible with a $3000 out of pocket for the year for $400.00 a month.  That was private insurance.  NOW that same plan with the same company at 50 years old costs $1,300.00 a month.  

Time to change your stance buddy.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



The government shouldn't be forcing business owners out of business you fucking moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they are supposed to be creating friendly business environments that make business owners want to not just be in business, but EXPAND!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Re-read what you just wrote.  Clinics are groups of doctors who work out of 1 building.  Usually a very large group that is partnered with a local hospital to back them up.  Why? Because Obamacare doesn't pay them enough.  What is the side effect?  Longer waits due to only 1 building and only so many hours in a day, and less doctors available every day.  That all equalls reduced care and quality of cre, and more sick people hurting and dying more than they have to.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Continuing to improve?  LOL!!!  WOW!!!  Dude it's done NOTHING but get WORSE in every way possible.  Wake the fuck up.  WOW.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > natrualgas said:
> ...


Most counties have hospitals AND clinics for medicaid. that's how you SAVE MONEY....the doctors will survive lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Costs will go down and people will get better care with no one bankrupted or DEAD.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Costs rises will BEND down- before you go nuts on that, Pub dupe.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

Franco, I have the perfect plan to replace Obamacare with that costs the federal government 75 billion a year compared to over 3.2 trillion for Obamacare.  Speaker boner plan calls for the implimentation of high risk pools, and to qualify for them you have to have a deniable illness or disease or have been denied twice and show proof of all of this from a doctor and letter of denial from insurance companies.  In ohio we did it through medical mutual which is a very good private health insurance company.  Our premium was based on our age.  people in their 20's payed no more than $175.00, 30's - 300, 40's - 375 and 50's 450.00.  It covered everything that private insuarance covered.  1500 deductables  with 3000 total out of pocket.  It solves the unisuraed problem.  See the unisurable are uninsured, because they have a disqualifying illness, but they can all afford the premium.  The ones that can't qualify for medicaid. BOOM situation solved.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Costs will go down and people will get better care with no one bankrupted or DEAD.



Dude, you need AA or anti-psychodic meds because you are not in reality.  You are on fucking pluto.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Wait wut? How the hell are counties getting hospitals and clinics without paying these doctors you think will do just fine on their own that are supposed to actually provide the service? You can use tax payer money to build a building but you need people in them providing the service advertised, If that doesn't happen...well you have a really nice building. Not so much a place you can go get healthcare from but it sure is spiffy, the government paid for it!


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

It's happening, and saves the country money. We already were paying for it, just the stupidest way possible. Pubcare. Fuck the Boehner bs- just more stalling. This WAS the Pub plan lol. Pub dupes!!


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> It's happening, and saves the country money. We already were paying for it, just the stupidest way possible. Pubcare. Fuck the Boehner bs- just more stalling. This WAS the Pub plan lol. Pub dupes!!



Congrats on fully exposing yourself as a troll.  Now I know you now I'm right, but are just fucking with me.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Costs will go down and people will get better care with no one bankrupted or DEAD.
> ...


Does your state have medicaid under ACA? If not, you're in Pubworld. tough


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Along with the other 49. keep trolling along.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Actually, as linked- ACTUAL premiums have gone up 5.9% in the exchanges, and here in NY have actually gone down. So you're afraid to say whether you're in a red state? lol. There's only on kind of troll, Pubtrolls. Try and learn something.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Actually, as linked- ACTUAL premiums have gone up 5.9% in the exchanges, and here in NY have actually gone down. So you're afraid to say whether you're in a red state? lol. There's only on kind of troll, Pubtrolls. Try and learn something.



As I told you that's false information by the Gov from personal experience.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Time for more tinfoil...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

Again, OP is total bs, is for young people only, and doesn't include the subsidies that make the rise negligible. But a typical bs headline that goes right into the RW mythology/idiocy/misinformation.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 1, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Again, OP is total bs, is for young people only, and doesn't include the subsidies that make the rise negligible. But a typical bs headline that goes right into the RW mythology/idiocy/misinformation.



Let's compare that to the Leftist mythology that most people can get these subsidies.  Tell that to the millions of Americans paying more and not getting any help.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 1, 2014)

The "leftist mythology" is transparent fact.


----------



## 1776 (Nov 2, 2014)

Obamacare forces people to have coverage in their plans that they don't want/need like birth control services for 80 year old lesbians...so it drives up the costs of those plans.

Poor people get FREE medical coverage thanks to taxpayers while the middle class gets fucked with worse plans than they had before and expensive plans they can't afford.

Typical socialist funneling money from the middle class to the poor and rich in charge....


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

EVERYBODY is covered for EVERYTHING, dingbat. It's called universal health care. ANOTHER dumbass Pub dupe talking point.

Everyone was ALREADY paying for the uncovered's health care, just in the stupidest, cruelest, deadliest way. Now they'll get preventive care and pay what they can.If you lose your job, you still have basic care. OH NO!

Everything the dupes "know" is total bs.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

Like this OP- total balderdash. ACTUAL RATES are in, up 5.9%- guaranteed health care, no more 750k bankruptcies WITH insurance.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

Any questions, misinformed dingbats...


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 2, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Like this OP- total balderdash. ACTUAL RATES are in, up 5.9%- guaranteed health care, no more 750k bankruptcies WITH insurance.


They ate still happening. B ad nkruptcys. Due to people not being able to afford premiums or insurance.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 2, 2014)

So much for your shit ass bullshit


----------



## EconChick (Nov 4, 2014)

Obamacare is going to matter in this election.  Just watch.


----------



## EconChick (Nov 4, 2014)

Obamacare is coming up in exit polls as an issue.  Imagine that.


----------



## EconChick (Nov 4, 2014)

Guess no one on this Board disputes what a disaster Obamacare's been and is going to be.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone produced an exchange insurance rate that's going up 78% this coming year?

No?

lol


----------



## EconChick (Nov 4, 2014)

Did you just play a "tooool" again, Carbie, and bump this thread for us???




Everyone knows Obamacare is a disaster.

EVERYONE.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Who only got 78 percent? I'm jealous. My rates more than tripled.
> ...



I started a thread on this. My rates went from fifty something to one seventy something per month. I frankly don't care if an asshole such as yourself wants to accuse me of lying. My story is not all that unique. This has happened to plenty of people all over.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> FrenchDonut said:
> 
> 
> > How is Obama performing as President?
> ...


 
Better than the view you get looking at Obama's asshole right before you pucker up and kiss it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Votto said:


> Obamacare sends health premiums skyrocketing by as much as 78 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Ok liberals, we took your advice and voted for Obama to give us Obamacare in order to fix health care, so I think the only sensible thing to do now is to listen to you again and vote for a single payer system to fix it.
> 
> Sound about right you moronic, lying, pieces of filth?



We can only hope those paying more are the ones that voted the POS into office.  I know that's not how it probably works but I can still hope.


----------



## orwell (Nov 20, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Has anyone produced an exchange insurance rate that's going up 78% this coming year?
> 
> No?
> 
> lol



My current family policy is being canceled. I pay $624 per month. The most similar plan with the same insurance company I can find on the exchange costs $1,407 per month. That's a *125 percent increase*. For what family is a $1,407 per month - $16,884 per year - _"AFFORDABLE"_?  And after paying the premiums, there is a $2,600 family deductible and $4,600 family out-of-pocket maximum. Meaning I could easily pay over $21,000 in one year for health insurance and medical bills. Sure sounds "affordable", doesn't it?

And, yes, this is my first post on this forum. I found it by searching for help/advice on how to find an affordable health insurance policy as a self-employed person. The premiums and coverages I'm finding are outrageous. What a friggin' mess. I'd rather have gone to a nationalized single-payer system than this unaffordable monstrosity.


----------



## Listening (Nov 22, 2014)

Well,

Has NYCarbass responded ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 22, 2014)

orwell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone produced an exchange insurance rate that's going up 78% this coming year?
> ...



I will gladly help you.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 22, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > FrenchDonut said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure November 4th spoke more accurately about how American thinks Obama is doing than some silly chart from some unknown website.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 22, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> orwell said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


orwell


----------



## orwell (Dec 5, 2014)

> I will gladly help you.



How? Do you know something the three insurance agents I consulted do not? I have to choose a worse policy with higher deductibles and a higher OOP maximum and pay much more than I pay now. I would gladly switch to a Canadian/European system rather than pay $10,000 to $17,000 a year for a policy to cover my family. And, yes, that is what it costs.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 5, 2014)

orwell said:


> > I will gladly help you.
> 
> 
> 
> How? Do you know something the three insurance agents I consulted do not? I have to choose a worse policy with higher deductibles and a higher OOP maximum and pay much more than I pay now. I would gladly switch to a Canadian/European system rather than pay $10,000 to $17,000 a year for a policy to cover my family. And, yes, that is what it costs.



Please provide the details. Start with the ages of the people in the plan.  Number of smokers and number of pregnant persons. The name of the plan that you have now and how you get it ( employer, individual market ) The name of the plan that you are being forced to buy. I will need your state of residence. Zip code is even better. And...finally....the household income.

If you don't provide that info, you will just join the list of losers who want us to believe their bullshit without some kind of vetting.

Let's go.  Lay it on me.


----------



## orwell (Dec 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> orwell said:
> 
> 
> > > I will gladly help you.
> ...



Zip code 16601 in PA. 4 people in household , ages 53, 49, 22 and 20. Currently have  BC/BS Highmark PPO Blue 1200 HSA plan that costs me $675 per month. It pays for checkups and preventative care, but otherwise has a family  deductible of $2,400. It is being canceled.  The most similar ACA plan available is Highmark  PPO Blue 1300, with a monthly premium of $1,4xx (I forget the exact amount and don't have it in front of me ). This similar plan is 125 percent higher than my current one.  I  cannot afford to pay  $1400 a month,  so I am looking at worse plans that have much higher deductibles and OOP maximums as high as $6000-$12000. The plans I see will cost me $866 to 1,160 and have higher deductibles and OOP max than I have now.

I am self  employed, so I  have to buy my own policy, and our household income varies, but has been just above the  $95k limit where you get subsidies. I look forward to your response.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 5, 2014)

orwell said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > orwell said:
> ...



Awesome!

I already found a Highmark Gold plan that is better than the one you had...for $933.

It is called Flex Blue 1200. Check it out.

I would LOVE to see proof that you paid $675 per month for the previous plan on the individual market. You do know that that plan had coinsurance for your primary doc and generic drugs....right?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 5, 2014)

orwell said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > orwell said:
> ...



My dad got a notice the day, insurance for he and my mom is going to $1250 a month for just the two of them. $2500 deductible.

They did not go through the exchange.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> orwell said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Really? 

That's awful!  How old are they?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > orwell said:
> ...



Dad's 63, mom's 62. Dad's self employed, mom doesn't work full time.

I've tried talking them into at least looking on the exchange, but mom's scared to change insurances. 

They can afford it, but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



If they don't check the exchange....they are likely to get ripped off. Do it for them. It's easy.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Oh, I agree with you , but they are stubborn as most parents are.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## orwell (Dec 6, 2014)

> Awesome!
> 
> I already found a Highmark Gold plan that is better than the one you had...for $933.
> 
> ...



I was away from home writing on my phone yesterday. You are right I am not now paying $675 per month.  I'm actually paying* $623.65* per month!!  

But I'm coming up with a premium of $993, not $933 for the Highmark Gold Flex Blue PPO 1200.  Did you actually get $933 or was that a typo?  In any case, let's compare my current plan (PPO Blue 1200) and the $993 ACA plan (Flex Blue 1200) you identified (which is one of the several I am contemplating).

*Deductible (Individual/Family):  *

Current plan:  $1,200/$2,400     Your plan:  $1,200/$2,400 with a smaller network.

*Verdict:  Close to a tie, but they are shrinking the network.* That has to do with a fight between insurance companies and providers, so I won't count that against the new plan.

*Out-Of-Pocket Maximum (Family):*

Current plan:  $3,000  New plan:  $7,200

*Verdict:  Current plan wins by a mile!*

*Coinsurance (my cost):*

Current plan:  10%   New plan:  20%

*Verdict:  Current plan!*

*Preventative Care:*

Current plan:  100%; exempt from deductible  New plan: 100%; exempt from deductible

*Verdict:  Tie.*

*Copays:*

Current plan:  Full payment until deductible met.  New plan:  $20/$30

*Verdict:  New plan has lower costs for care before deductible is met.*

*HSA benefit:*

Current plan:  HSA eligible.  New plan: Not HSA eligible

*Verdict:  Current plan*, as it allows me to save/invest money and get a tax break on $6,450 contribution, saving +/- $1,200 in taxes.

So, I will save a little money because I have copays before I hit my deductible. But my out-of-pocket maximum is $4,200 more, I don't get HSA tax benefits, and I pay 59% ($4,432 annually) more in premiums.  Oh, happy day!!

My task for today is to review the six or eight plan that look most promising, with premiums ranging from $749 to $1,407 per month. None of the plans under the $993 plan you identified look attractive, but I just can't afford to pay more than $12,000 a year for insurance and then still be on the hook for copays and co-insurance.

I'll check back once I narrow down my unpalatable decision.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 6, 2014)

FrenchDonut said:


> How is Obama performing as President?
> 
> How is Barack Obama Performing as President
> 
> ...



    Your graph doesnt resemble the one in your link. In fact it's not even close.


----------

